
Show HN: Famous brands reviews stats - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/widgets?ref=hn
======
adibalcan
We are waiting for feedback

~~~
mtmail
You've submitted your website 15 times in the last 30 days. My feedback is to
hold off and re-submit when there's a big change or announcement.

